
Twitter Is Struggling to Contain the Bitcoin Scam Outbreak - mmaanniisshh
https://slashdot.org/story/18/11/13/2130208/twitter-is-struggling-to-contain-the-bitcoin-scam-outbreak
======
lukeqsee
After mistakenly posting one such scam to HN a few days ago, this is
fascinating to me. The scams are effective in convincing people they are real.

Why does Twitter allow verified accounts to change their name? Requiring some
level of reverification seems like one way to greatly reduce this type of
spam.

------
AndrewOMartin
Woah, slashdot link, it's been a while, let's see if anything has changed...

Top comments:

Hacking the stupid is always easy. (Score:5, Interesting)

Twitter needs to stop being retarded, and just remove the 'Verified' mark if a
user changes their display name. (Score:5, Insightful)

...nope, everything is as ever was.

